

    Lawyers are trying to get HeavyInk.com to suppress a comic book - tjic
http://heavyink.com/forum/forums/1/topics/1528

======
durnib
TJIC, just curious what others in the industry are getting, if anything. The
whole thing is rather comical, no pun intended. I wonder if any other sites
that have access to advanced solicitations are getting letters.

